# Suche HP EliteBook 8760w Workstation 17,3"  i7



## waldy (31 Mai 2020)

Hallo

Suche gebrauchten HP EliteBook 8760w Workstation 17,3"  i7 .
Oder so was ähnliches.

Gruß


----------



## georg_demmler (31 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

bei https://www.lapstore.de findest du Dell Precision M6800.

Haben auch manchmal Laptops mit den i7-4910MQ im Angebot

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Mai 2020)

Genau hier!

@Georg
Ich hatte dir gerade eine PN mit dem selben link geschickt. Offensichtlich hast du dich also schon mit einem M6800 eingedeckt? Bist du zufrieden mit dem Kauf?


----------



## waldy (31 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Bis jetzt ich habe noch kein gekauft.
Dell Precision M6800 finde ich sehr interessant, leider Aussee meine Budget.
Ich suche was als Gebrauchte bis 300 Euro.
Habe bei eBay  nach Notebook mit i7 nachgeschaut, z. B. HP EliteBook 8760w Workstation 17,3" i7 - die gehen zwischen 250-300 Euro raus.
Obwohl Dell Precision M6800 gefällt mir natürlich besser 
Ich habe zu Hause noch alte Dell Vostro 1700 - es ist super und Stabil zusammen gebaut.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2020)

Bei HP 8760w musst du aufpassen.
Das Teil gibt es in unzähligen Konfiguration.
Bei den günstigen Angeboten mit i7 handelt es sich um i7 2nd Generation.
Da ist heute jeder aktuelle i3 sehr wahrscheinlich schneller.
Beim Display solltest du darauf achten, dass du FullHD (1920x1080) bekommst.
Ist eigentlich das Minimum um mit TIA zu arbeiten.
Die alten Festplatten (ab 300MB) musst du gegen eine SSD ersetzen.
Akku bekommst du als Nachbau so ab 40€.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## waldy (31 Mai 2020)

Hallo
Wie kann man es herauszufinden, um welche Generation i7 Prozessor es sich handelt?
Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Mai 2020)

Also ich habe ein relativ altes Firmennotebook mit einem i7 erster Generation, und da läuft das TIA-Portal wesentlich besser als auf dem Notebook eines Kollegen mit einem aktuellen i5.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Juni 2020)

Für gebrauchte Geräte mit Garantie kannst Du auch bei ComputerOutlet24 nachschauen. Aufgrund der aktuellen Situation hält sich das Angebot derzeit allerdings in Grenzen.
Ich habe bei deren Schwesterunternehmen die an gewerbliche Kunden verkaufen schon öfters Geräte für Kunden gekauft und fast keine Ausfälle gehabt.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo, 300 EUR ist schon knapp, vielleicht ist ein Thinkpad L540 drin, ggf. ein T540. 

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/115010980/l540-i5-4300m.html

Die Geräte sind gerade durchweg 100 bis 150 EUR teurer als vor Covid19.


----------



## waldy (3 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
als Gebrauchte bis 300 Euro kann man was finden.
Bei eBay und eBay Kleinanzeigen gab es ein paar Angebote. 

Gruß Waldy


----------



## waldy (4 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe in Angebot für 260 eur:
*Dell Precision M6600*

i7-2860QM 2,50 GHz
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
AMD FirePro M8900 Mobility Grafik
1920 x 1080 Full HD Display
500 GB HDD Festplatte

Die Frage - ist das OK ?

Gruß

[h=1]DELL PRECISION M6600, i7 2860QM 2.50 GHz, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD, AMD FirePro M8900[/h]


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2020)

Das ist ein 4-Kerner, wenn ich richitg gegoogelt habe. Denke das ist gut so für den Preis.
Die Festpaltte würde ich auf jeden Fall noch gegen eine SSD tauschen, aber eine 500-er SSD ist heute zwischen 35 und 100 Euro zu haben.


----------

